# what do you think these Blue Laced Red Wyandotte?



## alychick (Nov 4, 2013)

These are 8 weeks old. I have been told that Wyandotte's can mature faster than other breeds. All input is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The one on the left looks rooish, the one on the right could go either way. I've never had Wyandotte's so not 100% sure of how fast the females mature.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, what I do know is they sure are cute! I love that adolescent age.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

The one on the left is for sure a roo. The right is hard to say. Wyandottes do seem to mature in size faster than other breeds (but start laying quite a bit later). Check for shiny saddle feathers coming in. You'll have to dig deep down into the feathers on the back and check to see what's growing out of there. If it has any sheen at all, they're boys. Also, look down onto their backs from a birds eye view. The females have a very clear, crisp laced pattern all over the body. The males don't, their backs are more stripey than laced and almost looks like they are wearing a shawl or something around their shoulders.


----------



## alychick (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you for giving me some tips on what to look for. I will certainly take a look.


----------



## alychick (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you! I think so too. I am enjoying them so much!!!


----------

